# Speedcubing in Missouri



## colegemuth (Jul 26, 2018)

Hello all Missouri speedcubers!!

In the near future I am moving to Missouri and I didn't see a thread for Missouri Speedcubing. It looks like are pretty much only 2 areas where competitions have been organized in Missouri (St. Louis and Kansas City areas). I will be living pretty much between these two metros, but I was hoping we could get some more frequent competitions going for this part of the nation. If you look on the WCA website for where past competitions have been in the US, Missouri, Iowa, Nebraska, and Kansas seem to have one of the least number of competitions in the area. So, I'm hoping to eventually start hosting competitions in Columbia, MO.

Is there interest in this??


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm from STL, and yeah, we haven't historically had as many competitions, especially before last summer in St. Louis. Kansas City has been a bit more active since around 2014. If you do a competition in the Columbia area, I'll be there and will be available to help with things.


----------



## sly_ari (Jul 18, 2019)

colegemuth said:


> Hello all Missouri speedcubers!!
> 
> In the near future I am moving to Missouri and I didn't see a thread for Missouri Speedcubing. It looks like are pretty much only 2 areas where competitions have been organized in Missouri (St. Louis and Kansas City areas). I will be living pretty much between these two metros, but I was hoping we could get some more frequent competitions going for this part of the nation. If you look on the WCA website for where past competitions have been in the US, Missouri, Iowa, Nebraska, and Kansas seem to have one of the least number of competitions in the area. So, I'm hoping to eventually start hosting competitions in Columbia, MO.
> 
> Is there interest in this??


I know I'm a bit late to this convo, but as a Columbia, MO native I'd love to see a competition here. I know a lot of students AND adults who cube here and it would be easier on them to have a local comp.


----------



## CornerTwisted (Nov 22, 2022)

Who's all coming to Springfield winter?


----------

